# UTC Yorkshireman or Irishman



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

Hya Folks. Do any of you United Towing folks happen to have any pictures of the inside of the wheelhouse of the Yorkshireman or Irishman you could let me have a looksee at? I am currently building a model of the Yorkshireman and would likt to make the wheelhouse as close to the real thing as possible
Cheers
Haggis


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

*Utc*

Hi Haggis,
If you get yourself in Green Bricks in Hull tomorow about 1300 there will be at least 6/7 lads who will have sailed on Yorkshireman, Im sure they would be able to help you out.(Pint)


----------



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

I would love to be there. I bet there will be some stories flying about. Unfortunately I live in Scotland and cant make it


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Thumb)


Haggis-triker said:


> I would love to be there. I bet there will be some stories flying about. Unfortunately I live in Scotland and cant make it


Hi Haggis-triker if you get in touch with Pete Bass i am sure he has got some lying around at his place(Scribe) ok he has everthing there
cheers honnestden


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Haggis triker, I've posted a photo of mt "Irishmans" bridge in the gallery (life on board section), hope this helps.
cheers Pete.


----------



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

peteb said:


> Hi Haggis triker, I've posted a photo of mt "Irishmans" bridge in the gallery (life on board section), hope this helps.
> cheers Pete.


Thanks Pete, that gives me an insight into how it should look. Have you any more that maybe show the controls please?


----------



## remondo (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Haggis

I've been following your build on MBM forum as I'm looking to build this kit myself. After much research I've tracked down the Yorkshireman (could be the Irishman) which is now named 'Marechiaro'. You can view some recent photos of her here

The pictures were taken in Brunsbüttel, Germany but ship spotting does not note the current owner. Some further research named the owner as Jens Alfastsen Rederiet but I'm not sure how accurate this is as she isn't mentioned in their fleet on their website.

Info from Equasis using the IMO from ship spotting states the following:

IMO number :	7368023
Name of ship :	MARCUS	(since 01-08-2011)
Call Sign :	9LD2371
Gross tonnage :	254	(since 01-05-1995)
Type of ship :	Tug	(during 1974)
Year of build :	1974
Flag :	Sierra leone	(since 01-08-2011)
Status of ship :	Broken Up	(since 05-09-2011)
Last update :	19-10-2011

I hope she hasn't broken up, I was going to suggest you contact the owner and request some photographs of the bridge!

Regards


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

remondo said:


> Hi Haggis
> 
> I've been following your build on MBM forum as I'm looking to build this kit myself. After much research I've tracked down the Yorkshireman (could be the Irishman) which is now named 'Marechiaro'. You can view some recent photos of her here
> 
> ...


This is not the former YORKSHIREMAN but an older Dutch built vessel.

The IMO for the correct vessel is 7621504 and she is MARECHIARO under Italian flag.


----------



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

remondo said:


> Hi Haggis
> 
> I've been following your build on MBM forum as I'm looking to build this kit myself. After much research I've tracked down the Yorkshireman (could be the Irishman) which is now named 'Marechiaro'. You can view some recent photos of her here
> 
> ...


Hya. Thanks for the info. I have actually decided to sell my kit on as I wont get the time to complete it for a long time. If you looking for a kit please feel free to get in touch.
Regards
Haggis


----------

